# transfering money to uk account



## g4jnw (Oct 21, 2013)

My son was working last year for a short time in spain and had a real problem, he wanted to pay money direct to his uk account, he approached santandar as he has a uk account at santandar.
He said he was working in spain but they wouldn't let him open a spanish account as he wasn't resident in spain.

He even asked about paying into our santandar account in the uk and they said not possible.

His employer would not pay into a uk account either as he was a casual worker.

He is thinking of doing the same this year.

Is there anyway of either paying into a UK account or transfering into a uk account, without being a resident?

I was saying to him that there must be as we send money to our other son in australia and he has transfered money to us - suppose we lived in spain and we wanted to send a present to a relative in money - there must be a way.

He is prepared to move his UK bank if ness so he can do that or open a spanish account in the uk?

As he is a diver a lot of the work he does is as and when


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

You don't have to be a resident to open an account in Spain, you may be subjected to more fees but it's perfectly possible to. 
I can't speak for all banks but I know Sabadell will open a non resident account.


----------



## g4jnw (Oct 21, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> You don't have to be a resident to open an account in Spain, you may be subjected to more fees but it's perfectly possible to.
> I can't speak for all banks but I know Sabadell will open a non resident account.


so if he does that can he transfer money from his account to his uk account and can he open a spanish account while in the uk?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't see why not it's a bank account, I may be wrong but it would hardly be a bank account if you can't do any actual banking.

Their website has an "Apply" section on their type of accounts page so it would suggest to me that you can.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd worry about the fees adding up.

Between the bank account fees and the transfer fee it might be cheaper to take a flight back to the UK every month.

I can't figure out from the website what Western Union charges but depending on cost it might be an option.


----------



## g4jnw (Oct 21, 2013)

NickZ said:


> I'd worry about the fees adding up.
> 
> Between the bank account fees and the transfer fee it might be cheaper to take a flight back to the UK every month.
> 
> I can't figure out from the website what Western Union charges but depending on cost it might be an option.


Hi Nick
That wouldnt be an option, he goes to spain to work and comes home when there is no work, all he wants to do is get money back into his account in the uk to pay standing orders, whether thats via us or to transfer to his own
Dad


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

A spanish bank account combine with this..

http://transferwise.com/u/3b45

Is pretty easy and cheap.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

g4jnw said:


> Hi Nick
> That wouldnt be an option, he goes to spain to work and comes home when there is no work, all he wants to do is get money back into his account in the uk to pay standing orders, whether thats via us or to transfer to his own
> Dad


if he's working in Spain then he is resident in Spain by default, & should therefore register as such & open a resident bank account

what's happening about his tax & SS/NI payments from his job here ?


----------



## g4jnw (Oct 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> if he's working in Spain then he is resident in Spain by default, & should therefore register as such & open a resident bank account
> 
> what's happening about his tax & SS/NI payments from his job here ?


thanks, he is paying uk tax and ni here and tax in spain via his employer


----------



## g4jnw (Oct 21, 2013)

xgarb said:


> A spanish bank account combine with this..
> 
> transferwise
> 
> Is pretty easy and cheap.


looks like thats more like transferring money FROM the uk not to, can do that anyway.

The very best way would be to find a UK bank that would accept money paid into a spanish bank, its strange because i have done that from a UK bank to pay in euro for a timeshare we have in Spain - not sure why its made difficult the other way around.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

g4jnw said:


> looks like thats more like transferring money FROM the uk not to, can do that anyway.
> 
> The very best way would be to find a UK bank that would accept money paid into a spanish bank, its strange because i have done that from a UK bank to pay in euro for a timeshare we have in Spain - not sure why its made difficult the other way around.


no - what he needs to do is register as resident & open a resident bank account here


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What are the transfer fees? What are the bank fees.

Western Union can do the bank transfer for the OP. But the OP needs to compare the total costs.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

g4jnw said:


> looks like thats more like transferring money FROM the uk not to, can do that anyway.


Not so. You can move €>>£>>€ with Transferwise. I use it regularly and have yet to find a more economical and straightforward method of doing self-service FOREX. I recommend it.


----------



## g4jnw (Oct 21, 2013)

Hombre62 said:


> Not so. You can move €>>£>>€ with Transferwise. I use it regularly and have yet to find a more economical and straightforward method of doing self-service FOREX. I recommend it.


Ok sounds good then.

Had another thought but see what you all think, as my son always has problems and we have to pay every year in euro's for our timeshare have looked at the charges they levy - They charge between 1.5 and 2% extra and then i have to pay again at my end from my bank as I pay an exchange rate which is not always favorable!

Would it be sensible for us to open an account to use for this purpose and transfer using transferwise as an when the exchange rates are best during the year so maintaining a account in spain, my son could then just pay in to our account with his euro's

I presume as a UK citizen it does not present any problems?


----------

